# Story on getting my first deer



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

it was saturday night me and my step dad were hunting on the river and we got to the blind at 4 and were going to sit for an hour and we have to blinds and he said what one do you wana sit in and I told him I will sit the close one so I did and the other one it 70 yards down and he sat there it was about 4 45 and I saw three deer running at me but they will go past him first and one was a buck so I got my gun ready and 2 doe stoped to yards in front on me and my stap dad had the buck at 50 yards and he shot and then I shot it and then I shot wat I thought was a doe and it was a button buck my step dads was a HUGE nine point I will get a pic on here later I think thats a cool way to get a first deer.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice job on your first


----------

